# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Tετραωροφη πολυκατοικια

## johnrider

1.20 με χωρισμα στην μεση.



οι πρωτοι ενοικοι εχουν ηδη κλεισει καποια διαμερισματα



ο κυριος απο εδω ζητησε να μεταφερθουν τα δικα του επιπλα προς το παρον.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Γιαννη. 

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη . ειναι custom made? η την πηρες ετοιμη. 

Μου αρεσει οπως δενουν τα μαυρα καγκελα και ο πατος  , με τα υπολοιπα λευκα κομματια καθως και το πρασινο. 

Τα πουλακια θα την καταχαρουν !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Γιαννη τρομερη κατασκευη μπραβο θα περασουν καλα οι ενοικοι της πολυκατοικιας σου.
Θελουμε απαραιτήτως λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφη Γιάννη

----------


## johnrider

Προσαρμογη στο πρωτο πενταλεπτο


Nεαρoς του 15



Nεαρος του 15 Νο2



θηλυκο του 15 με ολιγη γραβατα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφη κλουβα για ακομα πιο ομορφα πουλακια μπραβο.
Οι πατοι-σχαρες βγαιμουν ευκολα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή

----------


## johnrider

> Πολυ ομορφη κλουβα για ακομα πιο ομορφα πουλακια μπραβο.
> Οι πατοι-σχαρες βγαιμουν ευκολα?

----------


## beak

Πολύ όμορφη κλούβα... 
Οι ένοικοι ακόμη πιο όμορφοι!!!
Μου αρέσει πολύ το πρασινο φόντο!
Είναι δική σου κατασκευή ή έτοιμη?
Αν την έφτιαξες μόνος σου, θα ηταν ωραίο να μας πεις δυο λογια για την κατασκευή και τα υλικά.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη οπως και οι ενοικοι!!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Ενταξει....σουπερρρ!!!!Οι πιο ευτιχισμενοι ενοικοι..!!!

----------


## greenalex1996

Wow... Πολυ ωραιο!!! 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Paulos_k

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή,μπορούμε να έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες

Είμαι σε φάση κάποιας κατασκευής και εγώ αλλά ακόμα ψάχνομαι

Φοβεροί οι ένοικοι σου !!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Hilux πολυκατοικία μπορώ να πω και με θέα ! 

Μπράβο Γιάννη , τέλεια κατασκευή και διαμάντια πουλάκια ! 

Εύχομαι να την γεμίσεις !  ::

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Γιαννη,να χαιρεσαι την νεα σου κατασκευη.
Ελπιζω να μην πληρωσεις πολύ ΕΝΦΙΑ ::  :rollhappy: .

Να τα γεμισεις πουλακια ευχομαι.
Να πηγαινουν ολα οπως τα θες.

----------


## stam64

πολύ ωραία Γιάννο η κατασκευή σου.
ψάχνομαι κ γω να φτιάξω κάτι για την αυλή ακριβως σ΄αυτες τις διαστάσεις.
μια ερώτηση, οι προσόψεις είναι έτοιμες ε? (αν μπορεις στειλε μου με π.μ πληροφοριες, από που κ.α...  :Happy:   )
Σ΄ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..!!

----------


## jk21

Παιδια η κλουβα ειναι ετοιμη .Ειναι pvc ζευγαρωστρες απο εταιρια της Τουρκιας που εισαγει ελληνας στη βορεια ελλαδα .Υπαρχει σχετικη σελιδα στο facebook που λογω κανονων δεν μπορω να παραθεσω .Θα ελεγα αρκετα ποιοτικες ! και πραγματι το πρασινο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα  ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Υπεροχες...Μπραβο

----------


## johnrider

Λειτουργει και σαν fotobox.




περαν απο την αστραπιαια καθαριοτητα που μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ελα ντε τρομερο αυτο το πρασινο φόντο... :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Barculli

Γρήγορη...1,20 επι ποσό ινε ?

----------


## johnrider

Υψος  1.82
Μηκος 1.20
Βαθος 40

----------


## TasosM

Ετοιμη και η δικη μου πολυκατοικια. (ζηλεψα απο τον Γιαννη)



Η μετακομιση θα γινει αρχες Σεπτεμβρη αφου πρωτα ετοιμαστει
και ο υπολοιπος χωρος στο μπαλκονι (σιτα, σκιαστρο κ.τ.λ)

----------


## ndlns

Καταπληκτικό. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου  στείλει με πμ τη σελίδα στο facebook... Ευχαριστώ.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Mε γεια Τασο.
επειδη φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τα αρπακτικα την εχω γυρισει  να βλεπουν προς τα μεσα τα πουλια.

----------


## TasosM

> Καταπληκτικό. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου  στείλει με πμ τη σελίδα στο facebook... Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω να σου στειλω πμ γιατι εχω λιγα μνμ.
Γραψε στο google   faceb**** επαγγελματ**** ζευγαρ**** και θα το βρεις

----------


## TasosM

> Mε γεια Τασο.
> επειδη φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τα αρπακτικα την εχω γυρισει  να βλεπουν προς τα μεσα τα πουλια.


Ευχαριστω Γιαννη.
Το σκεφτικα κι εγω αλλα επιδη το μπαλκονι ειναι νοτιο θα πεσει πολυ σκοταδι :sad:

----------


## ndlns

Οκ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Παιδιά το κάτω μέρος της κατασκευής είναι με πόδια ή έχετε βάλει το ντουλάπι που δίνει μαζί έξτρα?
Σας είναι εύκολο να μου βάλετε μια φωτό πως το βολέψατε? Έχω μπει λίγο στον πειρασμό και γω.
Τη βολευτήκατε?

----------


## falkonis

εχει πρόβλεψη για να κρεμαστεί στον τοίχο;

----------


## py44091

¨εχει καποιος απο τους κατοχους απαντησεις για ερωτηματα οπως απ πανω του κ.Falkoni..η για ζεστη?πρακτικοτητα?

----------


## TasosM

Για κρεμασμα δεν εχει βασεις αλλα και με απλες γωνιες δεν μπορει να γινει γιατι ειναι λιγο βαρια για να την κρατηση μονο με βιδες το PVC, ισως με καποια πατεντα να γινεται.
Απο ζεστη δεν μπορω να σου πω για την ωρα, τα πουλακια τα εβαλα τον Σεπτεμβριο και δεν ξερω το καλοκαιρι τι θα γινει.
Απο πρακτικοτητα παρα πολυ καλη. Καθαριζει με βρεγμενο σφουγγαρι, συρταροτες σχαρες και βαθια ταψακια πανευκολα στο καθαρισμα.

----------


## py44091

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες..αν και η τιμη ειναι υψηλή σε σχεση και με τις τιμές(1/3) απο την χωρα προέλευσης(μια ανασα ειναι απο την πολη μου)τα τελωνεια,επικοινωνια κλπ κλπ θα με αναγκασουν να τα πάρω απο τον εισαγωγεα.

----------

